# BEST OF FRIENDS L.A. CAR SHOW



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB!!
IS HAVING R 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW IN HUNTINGTON PARK CA! AT 
SALT LAKE PARK! OCT 2009.... WE R GOING TO BRING IT BACK TO H.P. AND
HOPE ALL OF U COULD COME OUT!!!! I WILL POST A FLYER BY MONDAY THE 10TH
FOR MORE INFO PLEASE CALL PRES DAVID 562-335-1211... :cheesy:   :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: 



BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Aug 6 2009, 11:14 PM~14699772
> *BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB!!
> IS HAVING R 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW IN HUNTINGTON PARK CA! AT
> SALT LAKE PARK! OCT 2009.... WE R GOING TO BRING IT BACK TO H.P. AND
> ...


 :cheesy: Should be good! Nice spot for a show! Looking forward to it!


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

http://i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq137/8...-stadium-kc.jpg


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*You know everyone was waiting for this show to happen...keep it moving David.
*
:thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Aug 6 2009, 09:14 PM~14699772
> *BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB!!
> IS HAVING R 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW IN HUNTINGTON PARK CA! AT
> SALT LAKE PARK! OCT 2009.... WE R GOING TO BRING IT BACK TO H.P. AND
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Aug 6 2009, 10:22 PM~14699855
> *:cheesy:  Should be good! Nice spot for a show! Looking forward to it!
> 
> *



THANKS HOMIE!!!! ITS GOING TO B A GOOD SHOW LOTS OF TROPHIES!!!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

good job!


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

KUSTOM OLDIES WILL BE THERE...


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin: will be there


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

THANKS EVERY ONE KEEP IT GOMING!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Aug 7 2009, 04:38 AM~14700920
> *good job!
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS PAUL :thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

T.T.T.


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

* :biggrin:   Firme. See you there ! ! *


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Aug 7 2009, 11:34 PM~14709274
> *THANKS HOMIE!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB

T.T.T.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Aug 8 2009, 09:50 PM~14714548
> *BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB
> 
> T.T.T.SOUNDS GOOD DAVID
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:  :biggrin: 
THANKS AGAIN GUYS HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE!!!!!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

*THE OFFICIAL FLYER WILL BE POSTED SOON...HERE'S A LIST OF SHOW CATEGORIES, THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT.*


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Aug 9 2009, 10:44 PM~14722389
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Rolo what up Homie ! 

I'll be there


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey what's up doggy yea it's going to be a great show see you there hope all is well with you and your family Much respect Rolo


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :buttkick: :werd: :h5: 
T.T.T.


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup: * TTT*


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT See everbody there.....


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin:TTT


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave: :buttkick: TTT


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship: :rofl: :rofl: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :h5: :h5: :h5: TTT Rolos63 BEST OF FRIENDS Los Angeles c.c.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

TTT uffin: uffin: :h5: :h5: BEST.OF.FRIENDS LOS.ANGELES.......


----------



## bouncer77 (Mar 30, 2009)

thats firme loved the bell show will be there i'll bring all the hi-desert out for the event send date when you get it


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: BEST OF FRIENDS c.c. Los Angeles Rolos63


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

http://ht.cdn.mydeo.net/o1/u/m3/a1698a21bf...331fdb5f88c.wmv


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

T.T.T.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

we are there


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILY SOUTH EAST L.A. Will be there!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy54er (Apr 8, 2009)

TRUE MEMORIES WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

I WILL BE OUT THERE REPPING :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

YOU KNOW DISTINGUISHED CC WILL BE THERE!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Count me in. :biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Aug 20 2009, 02:28 AM~14824961
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>OCT 25TH SALT LAKE PARK
> ROLL IN TIME 600AM TO 900AM*


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Aug 20 2009, 02:28 AM~14824961
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>THANKS GUYS HOPE TO SEE U THERE!!!*


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 19 2009, 09:13 PM~14823087
> *THANKS GUYS WILL SEE U THERE!!*


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 19 2009, 07:55 PM~14822101
> *I WILL BE OUT THERE REPPING  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS HOMIE!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Aug 19 2009, 10:33 PM~14824023
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HOPE TO SEE U GUYS THERE!!!


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by moses_@Aug 20 2009, 10:57 PM~14835402
> *BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES
> 
> 
> ...




BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

I would like to thank everybody for there support in are shows. Rolo vice prez BEST OF FRIENDS Los Angeles c.c.


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES......


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:0  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BALLERZ INC (Oct 16, 2008)

YOU KNOW BALLRZ INC HAS 2 COME OUT...THESE ARE THE HOODS WE CRUISE


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

the family will be out there repping


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

OCT 25TH SALT LAKE PARK
ROLL IN TIME 600AM TO 900AM 


Got it!


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Rolo, I screwed up the posting Dog......Still a rookie with photobucket

I'll get it right in a second


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

There you go Homie finnnnaly got it right!


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

http://ht.cdn.mydeo.net/o1/u/m3/ac4a07ba52...6480b51f2d5.wmv
CHECK THIS OUT!


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:h5: :h5: BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Aug 25 2009, 09:49 AM~14874405
> *the family will be out there repping
> *


THANKS EVERY ONE HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE!!!


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:guns: :guns: :guns: TTT BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by moses_@Aug 28 2009, 11:09 PM~14917033
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns: TTT BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES
> *


BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Aug 25 2009, 06:36 PM~14879866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Will be There :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

T.T.T. BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:guns: :guns: :guns: T.T.T.


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by moses_@Sep 3 2009, 11:46 AM~14970590
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns: T.T.T.
> *



T.T.T. BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:guns: :guns: :guns: T.T.T BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T.T.T.


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: T.T.T. BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

CRUISIN’FOR GOD’S CHILDREN CAR SHOW
SPONSORS BY:
D.J. SATCH PROMOTIONS

SUNDAY NOV.15TH , 2009
NEW LIFE FELLOWSHIP
11209 FIRST AVE.
WHITTIER, CA 90603
BETWEEN FIRST AVE./ LEFFINGWELL RD
(150 SPACES LIMTED)
MOVE-IN:6AM-9AM
SHOW TIME:9AM-4PM

CARS-$20/MOTORCYCLE-$15/BIKES-$10/VENDOR-$25
TROPHIES AWARDED TO ALL DIFFERENT CATORGIES

FOOD VENDOR,VENDOR BOOTH,RAFFLES,50/50
LIVE ENTERTAINMENT AND MUCH MORE…

FOR MORE INFO.J. SATCH
(562)-631-1297 AFTER 9PM OR LEAVE VOICEMAIL
[email protected]

ALL PROCEED GO TO THE YOUTH BUILDING
COME AND SUPPORT GOD BLESS


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:h5: :h5: :h5: T.T.T.


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES T.T.T.......


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB!!!!!
WANTS TO THANK ALL OF U FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

T.T.T.BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Brining the homies BTTT!


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:guns: :guns: T.T.T..BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES 79.MC.....


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

let me bring it back up for you


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Sep 11 2009, 10:04 AM~15050295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:h5: :h5: BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES.79.MC.T.T.T....


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Back TTT


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:guns: :guns: BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES..T.T.T.....


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*Official flyer coming out soon...the City of H.P. oh yeah, good lookin' out BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.* :thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

What's up mykee thanks for everything doggy goodlooking out brother oh yea when you get a chance Tex me your cell number my phone broke lost all my numbers thanks BEST OF FRIENDS Los Angeles C.C.


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

TTT BEST OF FRIENDS Los Angeles c.c.


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

COOL RIGHT BY THE HOUSE HOMIES.


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

T.T.T.


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

T.T.T.BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES.


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES T.T.T.


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

COLOR=blue TTT


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Sep 11 2009, 10:04 AM~15050295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:guns: :guns: T.T.T.


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

* TTT* :thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hope to see eveyone out there.....


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

HP's back on the Map !


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Trafficrider (Sep 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES T.T.T.


----------



## Genious!!ON TOP (Sep 15, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

T.T.T.


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:guns:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

T.T.T. :h5: :h5:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

BEST OF FRIENDS Los Angeles c.c. Rolo... I would like to thank all the car clubs in here looking at are post also the solo riders again thanks...


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Sep 20 2009, 01:42 PM~15133638
> *:biggrin:
> *


What's up doggy hope to see you guys out there orale see ya at sakos Rolo


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

WILL BE THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*
official flyer coming soon!*


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Aug 6 2009, 10:14 PM~14699772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD TIMES SGV WILL BE THERE   :thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

This show is to feed the homeless BEST OF FRIENDS is not makeing one dime so come out and support a great cause thanks from BEST OF FRIENDS and are familys...Rolo..V.P.


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Sep 23 2009, 09:41 AM~15163097
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

TTT Rolos 63


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

NOW, IF YOU DON'T HAVE A COSTUME, 
DON'T LIKE TO DRESS UP, THAT'S FIRME!!!!

THAT DOESN'T MEAN YOU CAN'T COME DOWN!!!

<span style=\'color:red\'>*THERE IS <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>NO DRESS CODE!!! 
EXCEPT, NO SHORTS , TANG TOPS, & FLIP FLOPS!*</span>

WEAR YOURS COLORS, EVEN BETTER!!!

LIKE I SAID, THIS EVENT IS JUST FOR YOU, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Four weeks away ! !

:yes: :yes:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: yea but before this is LAS VEGAS......wooooooooohoooooooooo i need to get away :biggrin:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:guns: :guns:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

Clarification::::Best of Friends car show is on October 25th Rollin time from 06am to 09am. In Huntington Park Rolo..v.p. Thank you car clubs and solo riders


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

TTT comeing soon hope to see everyone there clubs and solo riders thanks Rolo...


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:0 :cheesy: 
ALMOST HERE GET READY!!!


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO SHOW WILL DJ AND MC THIS EVENT - THANKS DAVID AND THE GUYS FROM BEST OF FRIENDS CAR CLUB FOR CALLING ME TO DO YOUR EVENT. 
LISTEN TO MY RADIO SHOW TO HEAR ABOUT THIS CAR SHOW AND OTHER EVENTS MR. O.G. AND THE LOST MEMORIES SHOW WILL BE DOING.


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

T.T.T.


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Sep 24 2009, 03:42 AM~15171661
> *NOW, IF YOU DON'T HAVE A COSTUME,
> DON'T LIKE TO DRESS UP, THAT'S FIRME!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

WASSUP OG61


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

Attention all car clubs and solo riders. Best of Friends just had a meeting regarding the Huntington Park car show. BBQ's are permitted but NO cups regarding alcohol. Drink at ur own risk. Best of Friends once again would like to thank everyone who will Be joining us on that day


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Sep 22 2009, 11:06 AM~15152726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Oct 3 2009, 12:02 PM~15257901
> *Attention all car clubs and solo riders.      Best of Friends just had a meeting regarding the Huntington Park car show.  BBQ's are permitted but NO cups regarding alcohol. Drink at ur own risk. Best of Friends once again would like to thank everyone who will Be joining us on that day
> *


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

TTT just wanted say thanks Rolo BEST OF FRIENDS Los Angeles c.c.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Oct 3 2009, 12:02 PM~15257901
> *Attention all car clubs and solo riders.      Best of Friends just had a meeting regarding the Huntington Park car show.  BBQ's are permitted but NO cups regarding alcohol. Drink at ur own risk. Best of Friends once again would like to thank everyone who will Be joining us on that day
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Oct 3 2009, 11:02 AM~15257901
> *Attention all car clubs and solo riders.      Best of Friends just had a meeting regarding the Huntington Park car show.  BBQ's are permitted but NO cups regarding alcohol. Drink at ur own risk. Best of Friends once again would like to thank everyone who will Be joining us on that day
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Sep 29 2009, 03:00 AM~15215989
> *THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO SHOW WILL DJ AND MC THIS EVENT - THANKS DAVID AND THE GUYS FROM BEST OF FRIENDS CAR CLUB FOR CALLING ME TO DO YOUR EVENT.
> LISTEN TO MY RADIO SHOW TO HEAR ABOUT THIS CAR SHOW AND OTHER EVENTS MR. O.G. AND THE LOST MEMORIES SHOW WILL BE DOING.
> 
> ...










sounds good


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*Let's keep this post moving up...Best of Friends C.C. putting down for Huntington Park, CA * :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Sep 29 2009, 02:00 AM~15215989
> *THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO SHOW WILL DJ AND MC THIS EVENT - THANKS DAVID AND THE GUYS FROM BEST OF FRIENDS CAR CLUB FOR CALLING ME TO DO YOUR EVENT.
> LISTEN TO MY RADIO SHOW TO HEAR ABOUT THIS CAR SHOW AND OTHER EVENTS MR. O.G. AND THE LOST MEMORIES SHOW WILL BE DOING.
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB

THANKS TO ALL OF U AGAIN FOR BEING PART OF THIS SHOW!!!


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

WHAT UP BEST OF FRIENDS!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Oct 5 2009, 05:15 PM~15275652
> *Let's keep this post moving up...Best of Friends C.C. putting down for Huntington Park, CA  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

It's coming soon homies can't wait


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

"HALLOWEEN SKREAM" LINK #2</span></a>


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

WE ARE READY :thumbsup: TRAFFIC H.A.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

LET'S FILLUP THE PARK :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

THANKS AGAIN! UR RIGHT LETS FILL UP THE PARK!!


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Oct 7 2009, 09:49 PM~15299523
> *WE ARE READY :thumbsup: TRAFFIC H.A.
> *


I'M READY IF U ARE...... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Oct 9 2009, 11:24 AM~15312190
> *I'M READY IF U ARE...... :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


LETS ROLL :biggrin:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: TWO MORE WEEKS CANT WAIT :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Oct 11 2009, 12:57 PM~15324759
> *:thumbsup: TWO MORE WEEKS CANT WAIT :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Just Got Back from The Super Show ! 

HP Show 2 weeks away ! ! !


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

BEST OF FRIENDS BACK FROM THE SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Oct 9 2009, 04:51 PM~15314980
> *LETS ROLL :biggrin:
> *



FO SHO KEEP US POSTED


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

That time again for our 4th annual toy drive. This time we will be having it @

"Fuddruckers in Lakewood CA" the addres is: 
5229 Clark Ave. Lakewood CA, 90712

Sunday November 22,2009
So lets all mark our calendars and try to show support. 

Special invites to "all" car clubs and solo riders out there.

For those of you who have supported us in the past, thank you very much and we hope to see you there again this year. 


Flyer and further information on all the details coming soon to a show near you.

"Peace and love to all the lowriding community out there during the upcoming holidays from all of the "STYLISTICS" Car Club Family. " THANK YOU in advance" :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Oct 13 2009, 12:30 PM~15343208
> *
> 
> 
> ...



congrats rolo!!! :0


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

T.T.T. :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

...............GOOD TIMES SGV ................BE THERE ......GT TTT............................


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

T.T.T.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by moses_@Oct 15 2009, 06:48 PM~15370821
> *T.T.T.    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

WHAT UP BIRD.


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Roll ins from 6-9


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

CRIUSE NIGHT TO NIGHT AT BLVD BURGERS IN THE CITY OF BELL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by moses_@Oct 16 2009, 04:16 PM~15381385
> *CRIUSE NIGHT TO NIGHT AT BLVD BURGERS IN THE CITY OF BELL
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Oct 13 2009, 11:30 AM~15343208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good job rolo!


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by moses_@Oct 18 2009, 04:52 PM~15394067
> *
> *


Whats up moses


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

:0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Oct 18 2009, 07:32 PM~15395337
> *  :0
> *


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by moses_@Oct 19 2009, 12:55 PM~15402258
> *
> *


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Just a reminder

Attention all car clubs and solo riders. 

BBQ's are permitted this is a family event but NO cups with alcohol. Drink at ur own risk. Best of Friends once again would like to thank everyone who will be joining us this Sunday.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ez64_@Oct 15 2009, 03:57 PM~15369014
> *...............GOOD TIMES SGV ................BE THERE ......GT TTT............................
> *


818 RIDERS GT WILL BE THERE ALSO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ANY TRAILOR PARKING? IN THE PARK


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 19 2009, 05:19 PM~15405021
> *ANY TRAILOR PARKING? IN THE PARK
> *


Plenty of trailor parking around the park


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Oct 19 2009, 06:21 PM~15405799
> *Plenty of trailor parking around the park
> *


GOOD WE NEED A COUPLE SPOTS


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Oct 13 2009, 01:30 PM~15343208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up ROLO, told you that you would take 1st or 2nd. Thats one clean ass 63


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

will be there


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by moses_@Oct 19 2009, 07:57 PM~15407183
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ready for Sunday Moses?????? 


We'll see you there!!!!


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Posted Yesterday, 04:16 PM 
QUOTE(ez64 @ Oct 15 2009, 03:57 PM) 
...............GOOD TIMES SGV ................BE THERE ......GT TTT............................

818 RIDERS GT WILL BE THERE ALSO 




Homie I saw those picture of Miss Sexy in your ride up in Vegas fill free to bring her also...


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you javi I want to thank eveyone comeing out to join us 5more days let's fill the park and grub on the carne asada so best of friends will see you guys out there Rolo...


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

We are ready!!! 4 more days :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Oct 21 2009, 01:37 AM~15420188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: hno: Almost time.


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin:







4more days


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## la1983regal (May 5, 2009)

I WILL BE THERE


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## mister camaro (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*Let's keep this moving!



This event is supported by...East L.A. Car Show Series*
East L.A. Car Show online


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT *:thumbsup:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

CANT WAIT , I LIVE 2 BLOCKS AWAY :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*ttt*


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:   :0


----------



## mister camaro (Nov 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Almost Time  hno: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

This Sunday HP go's back on the map for Car Show's :h5:

20 Trophy Catagories - plus the break downs Original, Mild & Full
6 - Five Foot Trophy's !

Roll in's at 6 AM

BBQ's are allowed ! ! ! ! :thumbsup:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

TTT DEDICATED RIDERZ L.A. C.C. WILL BE THERE


----------



## clipster (Feb 3, 2009)

cool, import category im there


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clipster_@Oct 23 2009, 02:13 PM~15447259
> *cool, import category im there
> *


Yeah this time around we added Street to the euro class not just mild and full like before. 

WE GOT OVER 170 TROPHIES. SO SHINE UP THOSE RIDES AND BRING THEM TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY.


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> * TTT DEDICATED RIDERZ L.A. C.C. WILL BE THERE  *



:thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T T T


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

gona do my best to be there :biggrin:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

well be there on sunday!!!!


----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

IS DEFINETELY GOIN TO BE THERE


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## MILLENIUM CC (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## moses (May 13, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

IS IT SUNDAY YET ?????


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T T T


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

TOGETHER CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :wave:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by moses_@Oct 22 2009, 09:06 PM~15440336
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


ORALE LAS VEGAS SHOW GIRLS HAHAHA LOL :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

WE READY


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i love car shows ill be there for sure   
BEST OF FRIENDS CAR 
SHOW DONT MISS IT


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

THE DAY HAS COME !


BEST OF FRIENDS CAR SHOW


----------



## MILLENIUM CC (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

At the show, getting packed


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

JUST GOT BACK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS GREAT SHOW


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

just got back home. that was a good ass show! lots of bad ass rides, cool vibe, and we all had a good time. DELINQUENTS C.C. would like to say thank you to BEST OF FREINDS C.C. for putting on a great event cant wait till next year. was up Rolo.


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> *just got back home. that was a good ass show! lots of bad ass rides, cool vibe, and we all had a good time. DELINQUENTS C.C. would like to say thank you to BEST OF FREINDS C.C. for putting on a great event cant wait till next year. was up Rolo.*



BEST OF FRIENDS would like to thank everyone that came out!


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

WHERE ARE THE PICS????

GRATE SHOW BEST OF FRIENDS TTT


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Oct 25 2009, 05:49 PM~15462753
> *just got back home. that was a good ass show! lots of bad ass rides, cool vibe, and we all had  a good time.  DELINQUENTS C.C. would like to say thank you to BEST OF FREINDS C.C. for putting on a great event cant wait till next year. was up Rolo.
> *


Hey bro thanks for comeing out and supporting a good cause BEST OF FRIENDS and are families would like thank you and everyone that attended todays event again thank you much respect Rolo....


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

WESTSIDE FAMILIA C.C. est. oct,2009


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

Would like to say Thanks for a Good Show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Best of Friends 1st Annual HP Show











































































































































Once again Thank You to all those that showed support for a good cause.


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

good pics homie, thanks for a good day bro!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Had a good time at the show


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DOEPS64, *MI 71*
:wave:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Oct 25 2009, 08:56 PM~15464570
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DOEPS64, MI 71
> :wave:
> *


what up big dog


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Oct 25 2009, 09:04 PM~15464668
> *what up big dog
> *


chillin :420:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THANKS 4 HAVING US GOOD TIMERS GREAT SHOW HOPE IT GOES DOWN ONCE AGAIN NEXT YEAR GOOD JUDGES AND GREAT PLACE FOR AN EVENT  CONGRADS ''BEST OF FRIENDS CC'' ON YOUR 1ST ANN


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

TRAFFIC HARBOR AREA HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW SEE YOU NEXT YEAR :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

THE TOGETHER FAMILIA HAD A GREAT TIME. THANX BEST OF FRIENDS :thumbsup:


----------



## ez64 (Oct 4, 2008)

BEST OF FRIENDS CC..........IS WAS A GOOD SHOW......WE HAD A GOOD TIMES SEE U NEXT YEAR..........TTT..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tony bigdog_@Oct 25 2009, 07:02 PM~15463827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS U GUYS


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

our familia had a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

THAKS FOR SUCH A GOOD SHOW HOMIES IT WUS A GOOD TURN OUT THE VIBE WUS RITE AND IT WUS A NICE SUNNY DAY TO KICK IT THANKS FR EVEYTHING GOODTIMES CC


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Great show Best of Friends! I'll have more photos up tomorrow on my site.


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

MILLENIUM CC HAD A GOOD TIME THANX TO BEST OF FRIENDS FOR PUTTING ON A GREAT SHOW CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Oct 25 2009, 09:14 PM~15464790
> *TRAFFIC HARBOR AREA  HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW SEE YOU NEXT YEAR :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


congrats big louu to you jose & jose :biggrin:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

MR. O.G. & THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO CREW HAD A FIRME TIME AT THE SHOW. HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYED MY DJ SERVICE.


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Carlos, Rolo & the rest of the Best of Friends family for having a good show.
Goodtimes family had a great time
2nd Place








1St Place








2nd Place








2nd Place


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

Your welcome goodtimes on behave of all of BEST OF FRIENDS.... :biggrin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> *MR. O.G. & THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO CREW HAD A FIRME TIME AT THE SHOW. HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYED MY DJ SERVICE.
> 
> *



Thanks for providing the jams ! :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Oct 26 2009, 11:07 AM~15469555
> *MR. O.G. & THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO CREW HAD A FIRME TIME AT THE SHOW. HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYED MY DJ SERVICE.
> 
> 
> ...


    thanks for the jams brother great music much respect to you and yours Rolo


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Oct 26 2009, 12:15 PM~15470069
> *     Your welcome goodtimes on behave of all of BEST OF FRIENDS.... :biggrin:
> *


  GT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Oct 25 2009, 08:18 PM~15464849
> *THE TOGETHER FAMILIA HAD A GREAT TIME. THANX BEST OF FRIENDS  :thumbsup:
> *



x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

WEST FAM HAD A GOOTIME OUT THERE


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Oct 26 2009, 11:07 AM~15469555
> *MR. O.G. & THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO CREW HAD A FIRME TIME AT THE SHOW. HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYED MY DJ SERVICE.
> 
> 
> ...


 THANK YOU HOMIE FOR THAT GOOD MUSIC :thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Oct 25 2009, 09:18 PM~15464849
> *THANK YOU GUYS VERY MUCH FOR COMING OUT :thumbsup:*


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Oct 25 2009, 09:14 PM~15464790
> *TRAFFIC HARBOR AREA  HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW SEE YOU NEXT YEAR :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS BIG LOU AND YOUR HOMIES TO FOR COMING OUT!!!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Oct 26 2009, 08:01 AM~15468057
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>THANKS GUYS FOR COMING OUT!!!*


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ez64_@Oct 25 2009, 09:24 PM~15464944
> *BEST OF FRIENDS CC..........IS WAS A GOOD SHOW......WE HAD A GOOD TIMES  SEE U NEXT YEAR..........TTT..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS GUYS IAM GLAD U ALL HAD A GOOD TIME!!!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Oct 25 2009, 10:15 PM~15465528
> *our familia had a good time :thumbsup:
> *



 THANKS GUYS IAM GLAD U ALL HAD A GOODTIME!!


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

JUST HAVING FUN AFTER THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

THANKS FOR A GOOD SHOW.... SEE U GUYS NEXT YEAR..!!!!
MILLENIUM CAR CLUB...


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

WE JUST ALL WANT TO SAY THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MonteKarlo84 (Apr 3, 2009)

THANKS, DELEGATION LA & IE CHAPTERS HAD A GOOD TIME @ DA SHOW...


----------



## lilliansayerseer (Oct 27, 2009)

Good job.

____________________
Lilian
find a job

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

GOOD SHOW DAVID, ROLO AND ALL BEST OF FRIENDS FAMILY


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

THANKS WE HAD A FIRME DAY!


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Oct 26 2009, 06:35 PM~15474207
> *THANKS BIG LOU AND YOUR HOMIES TO FOR COMING OUT!!!!
> *


THANK YOU FOR A GREAT SHOW, :thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: <span style=\'color:blue\'>Here are a couple of Pix I took
Locked up and ready to roll








If Abel only knew he was going to get Mayor's choice award








Azteca in our blood








Survival looking good, except for the dirt on the ground that was being kicked up in the air. spent a lot of time with the duster
















Mayors Choice plus 3rd 60 original vert
















































Hector's El Co Together CC Off the Hook Dogg








Earl Together CC








Together CC Johnnies

















Manuel's 77 monte Together CC 









I also want to add that it was great to hear what the money was being raised for... Great JOB :worship: :worship:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Oct 27 2009, 01:07 PM~15482455
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: <span style=\'color:blue\'>THANKS GUYS DAVID PRES BEST OF FRIENDS L.A. C.C.*


----------



## juanito76 (Aug 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Oct 26 2009, 10:46 PM~15478343
> *THANKS  WE HAD A FIRME DAY!
> 
> 
> ...


*THX BEST OF FRIENDS FROM DEVOTIONS CC*


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> *THANKS  WE HAD A FIRME DAY!*


Thank for your Support!


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*Thanks again for the opportunity to be part of the show...good luck with everything.* :biggrin:


----------



## la1983regal (May 5, 2009)

*LA1983REGAL HAD A GOOD TIME 


L.A.'S FINEST FINEST C.C. 

THANKS*


----------

